# Cargador Wurth al 30 identificar componente quemado



## xaluga (Jun 27, 2014)

Hola.buenas.
un amigo puenteo el fusible y se quemaron las pistas incluyendo un varistor o ptc que no puedo identificar.
Pues no tengo el diagrama. verifico que el Mosfet esta KO. (sustraiendolo). 
El componente (R2) va en serie con la toma de red 220V AC. y ataca al rectificador de graez.
*directamente*
he hecho una prueba con un potenciometro y me vuelve  a quemar el Mosfet que ataca al  transformador-chooped. 
Si alguien tiene este cargador, o el diagrama. 
agradeceria me ayudara a la referencia.
gracias anticipadas
no ejerzo , seria un favor al compañero. ...


----------



## capitanp (Jun 27, 2014)

Algunas fotos ayudarian


----------



## xaluga (Jun 27, 2014)

El componente es como un transistor  tipo bc. con 2 pins. 
el negro en la derecha.



como esta destrozado. *solo se ve un 1.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2014)

Que dice (en blanco) en la plaqueta debajo del componente quemado ?


----------



## xaluga (Jun 27, 2014)

Hola. Dosmetros.
Si lo indique: R2.  sin el simbolo que hay en las demas.
Resistencias.¿?
Gracias..


----------



## capitanp (Jun 27, 2014)

obviamente es un PTC para evitar picos de corriente en la red, si voló es por que a partir  de los diodos rec tenes un corto


----------



## xaluga (Jul 1, 2014)

SI. pero  la PTC ,de que valor,  que referencia?,
Ademas tengo 1 diodo rectificador en corto. pegado con resina a la placa.
y tampoco ni con lupa , identifico REf.. ¿le puedo colocar un 1N4002?, que tengo nuevos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2014)

Mejor ponele un 1N4007, cambiá los 4 díodos de la entrada.

Ponele un PTC de 5 Ohms.

Probala con lámpara serie


----------



## xaluga (Jul 1, 2014)

muchas gracias. 
ya  dire como ha ido.


----------

